# wrote some songs after school, critique please



## johnfkingmatrix (Nov 16, 2016)

View attachment 90209
View attachment 90210
View attachment 90215
View attachment 90217
View attachment 90216


hey so i brainstormed some ideas on the bus but i cant play piano for awhile because i broke my finger when i was arguing with my dad, but ive been playing around with this musescore program and writing stuff there/ uploaded to mp3. Theyre meant to be in order and ideally i'll join them together to form one big song. 
thanks for your time cant wait to hear some constructive criticism


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Very nice good pieces


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Which way are you going, I mean, like folk music or something, nice melodies though.


----------



## johnfkingmatrix (Nov 16, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Which way are you going, I mean, like folk music or something, nice melodies though.


thanks for the kind words, guys. I thought i was doing baroque, isn't folk music like 12 string guitars and free love where they all sit around a fire?

Maybe my use of the word song is what's giving the wrong idea, i thought my #2 was a waltz. each piece is kind of something i'd like to extrapolate into a larger "movement" 
Im just not sure how to complete the ideas ive begun. like do i do A B A with my waltz, and ive done the " A " part and just need to do a key change for B then go back to what ive already done?

- Basically, i have several ideas/melodies, how do i milk them for all they're worth?

Thanks in advance for any advice


----------

